# When should I bond?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I have two rabbits - Spencer is a neutered male (8 months) and Millie is an un-neutered female (8 weeks). They play in the garden in two adjacent hutches and spend periods of the day rubbing noses or trying to clean each others ears that have poked through the run. I am therefore wondering if it is time to bond my babies? I have been holding off because I got Millie quite young - she was rejected by her mother - and have been giving her time to grow and develop, which she is doing at a very good rate  

She is a british giant x continental giant so is quite a big girl already, and Spencer is a laidback dude, always has been 

Any advice muchly appreciated. I want to bond them indoors before relocating them outdoors in the better weather.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You need to get your doe spayed first and let her recover. I would wait until the weather is warmer and they've lost their winter coats so you can bring them in intially to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

crofty said:


> You need to get your doe spayed first and let her recover. I would wait until the weather is warmer and they've lost their winter coats so you can bring them in intially to keep an eye on them.


Why do I need to get her spayed first?


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a question for you sorry, its a little unrelated. 

i was just wondering how you guy deals with a bigger girl?! Sounds silly but i have found a giant girl who i am thinking of getting for my lone guy and was wondering if it works well....Any advice?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Why do I need to get her spayed first?


It's best to get her spayed first because you will have to split them when you spay her whilst she heals, and then will have to re-bond over again. Also it makes sure that no hormones get in the way of bonding


----------



## Stufi (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree that you should get her spayed first as it is not just to stop little Babies appearing but is the best in the long run health wise and unspayed females are more likely to suffer from medical issues.

I would also wait a little while until 'Spring fever' has calmed down a bit so that you are not trying to do it whilst hormones are all over the place for both of them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tammy0407 said:


> I have a question for you sorry, its a little unrelated.
> 
> i was just wondering how you guy deals with a bigger girl?! Sounds silly but i have found a giant girl who i am thinking of getting for my lone guy and was wondering if it works well....Any advice?


It works just the same, as long as they are both spayed and bonded properly on neutral territory there is no problem


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Why do I need to get her spayed first?


All does unless there is a medical reason not too should be spayed as 80% develop cancer of the uterus otherwise. Also does can be extremely hormonal so if you get her spayed and give her a few weeks to settle you will find them easier to bond.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. When can I get her spayed? My vet said 5 months, is this correct?

Would it be OK to move Spencer outdoors when the weather is better and keep her as a house rabbit for the time being, then when she is ready move her out after bonding?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Thanks guys. When can I get her spayed? My vet said 5 months, is this correct?
> 
> Would it be OK to move Spencer outdoors when the weather is better and keep her as a house rabbit for the time being, then when she is ready move her out after bonding?


Yes it usually 5-6 months however its really when the rabbit is mature enough, so its up to the vet. Yes id wait until the weather is warmer should be fine.


----------

